# Synodontis Multipunctatus or Synodontis Petricola???



## robmc13 (Oct 23, 2008)

I was thinking about adding one of these to my tank. Which of these two are better to have in your tank for fry control? I know the Mult's grow larger than the Petri's. Or does it really matter which one you have. Do they both help with fry control?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I had Petricola (now most are known to be Lucipinnis) for 2 years and had a fry problem. Add Mulitpunctatus and no more fry problem. They are significantly better at controlling fry IME than the smaller Petricola/Lucipinnis Synos.

Neither are good as single specimens, they like to be in groups of 3 or more. I have 5 of each.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I also have both. Multis are the better choice for fry control IMO. I have 3 in my 120....hoping they will slip some eggs in with my unsuspecting mbuna mamas!


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Depending on the size of your tank, I believe the synodontis eupterus does well as a single specimen. I do not know how good they are at eating fry. My favorite is the multipunctatus, but they should be in at least a group of 3. I personally have 4. I adore them . . .


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I agree, lucipinnis are not good for fry control. Their mouths are quite small.


----------



## letstalkfish (Dec 25, 2008)

I thought syndontis are aggressive towards others of it kind


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

letstalkfish said:


> I thought syndontis are aggressive towards others of it kind


Only certain species. Multipuntatus, lucipinnis, and petricola all thrive in groups. Heck, I have a group of 19 lucipinnis in my 75g tank.


----------



## KMAC (Jan 28, 2009)

If you have a Malawi tank a Synodontis Njassae would be a good choice.

Here is a link to catfish if its any use to anyone:

http://www.scotcat.com/mochfamily.htm

Kev.


----------



## misterted (Sep 12, 2003)

If you have a large enough tank, go with Multipunctatus. They are the best for fry control and they are way cool.


----------



## robmc13 (Oct 23, 2008)

I currently have a 100 gal that they would go into. How large do the Multipunctatus get? So I should get at least 3 to 5 is that correct?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Plenty of room for six. They can get 8 inches but I think 6 is more of an average adult size.


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

Go with at least 5 of the Multipunctatis. I started with 3 and they were still a bit reclusive, once I added 2 more they were very active and entertaining.


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Has anyone had experience of raising multi babies in large Malawian tanks? Or are they just as good at controlling their babies as they do mbuna?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I had one spit without any attempt on my part. He was pretty big already, I don't think anyone in the tank would have eaten him. I netted him out. In a year of having the multis with the mbuna, this was the first baby. I saw a couple of egg releases by the multis though.


----------



## bossfish (Jun 1, 2005)

the_evil_dickfeldi said:


> Has anyone had experience of raising multi babies in large Malawian tanks? Or are they just as good at controlling their babies as they do mbuna?


I had one multi baby make it to 1 1/2 inches in a 240 gallon predatory hap tank. The multi's spines prevent them from being swallowed by larger fish but I have had several end up with deformities from being bitten as babies. Instead of being swallowed whole they usually end up getting torn apart. I don't always strip my fish because I don't have enough space to properly care for every brood of fry my fish produce but whenever I see a little catfish I do my best to rescue it from the big tank.

I also wanted to add that I regularly have mbuna fry survive in a 125 gallon tank with a group of 8 adult multis. In my observations the mbuna do a pretty good job of fry control but there are occasionally a few smart ones that if left alone would stand a pretty good chance of growing up. When I move the rocks to stir the sand the adult fish will chase down and eat the fry unless I intervene.


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow. MY fish were terrible at fry control; my acei ranging from 4~6 inches to 5 inch eyebiters wouldn't eat fry 3/4 inches long! So everyone survived of course. Until I sold them, the waste bioload on the tank was astounding! :lol:


----------



## letstalkfish (Dec 25, 2008)

I have had common plecos and cats in the same tank and there was war.


----------



## letstalkfish (Dec 25, 2008)

chapman76 said:


> letstalkfish said:
> 
> 
> > I thought syndontis are aggressive towards others of it kind
> ...


Matter of fact it was a Synodontis eupterus


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think eupterus are not as friendly as multipunctatus and lucipinnis.


----------



## RobR (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a 55 with three lucipinnis and was thinking of adding one more cat to the mix. While the lucipinnis do seem to be out and about in my tank I am looking for some fry control in the future. 
Would adding one multipunctatus be Ok with the current 3 lucipinnis?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They don't shoal together. I'd rehome the Lucipinnis and get a group of Multipunctatus instead.


----------



## RobR (Dec 31, 2008)

DJRansome said:


> They don't shoal together. I'd rehome the Lucipinnis and get a group of Multipunctatus instead.


Thanks, that is exactly the answer I was looking for.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They do get along, but you would want to have a robust group of each. If you only want 4 cats I'd go with one or the other.


----------

